
How to get tenure at Harvard - zaveri
http://matt-welsh.blogspot.com/2010/06/how-to-get-tenure-at-harvard.html
======
hga
I can't quite comprehend a university with some departments that just don't
grant tenure to _any_ of their junior faculty....

